# Pork ribs on Green Egg help



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

I want to do some pork ribs on my Green Egg and was hoping to get some suggestions as to how to cook them, such as indirect or not. Boil them before? Wrap them in foil? 
I was thinking about using brine for 1/2 day or so, seasoning them. Cook them indirect for a hour or two at 200-250 degrees then wrap them in foil and go another couple hours when I think they are cooked keep them wrapped and let them rest for an hour or so.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

just cook them like normal. start some lump, close the vent enough so it can maintain 250, and let em go right on the grate for as long as you'd like.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I would not boil them or brine them. Use a good rub and let them sit for a few hours, then cook them for 2 hrs at 225. I would not foil them over 45 min to one hours, they will get too tender. I like to remove them from the foil and put them back on to firm up and put a little bark back on, it takes 30-45 minutes to do this.
You say Pork ribs, Baby Back take less time and Spares take a little more.

Baby backs I use 2 hrs at 225, 30 minutes wrapped, and then 30 minutes unwrapped.
Spares I use 2 hrs at 225, 1 hr at 225 wrapped, then 30-45 minutes unwrapped.

Don't let that internal temp go over about 205 of they will be too soft.

I got a new cooker and cooked some a few weeks ago, although the temp gauge showed things were right on track, when I went to check internal temps at 2 hrs they were already over 210. A good cooking thermometer is really valuable.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't forget to take the membrane off the back of the ribs on the bone side.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

For spare ribs, I use the 3-2-1 method. I like the St. Louis cut spare ribs the best. The 3-2-1 method is 3 hours unwrapped, 2 hours wrapped in foil, then a final hour unwrapped to apply sauce. Temp is 225. I will say, though, that the last two times I used this method they were a little overdone (just barely) when they came out of the foil, so the next time I will cut the foil time down to an hour and a half.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

what bigfishtx said....AND NEVER BOIL!


----------



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks to all, the ones I plan to cook are spare ribs. Will do them this weekend


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

On my egg (knock off Komando Joe), the 3-2-1 is way over done cooking in the 250-265 range with St. Louis cut ribs. 3-1-1 is similarly overdone at these temps. No foil, 3.5 - sauce- then 1 hour is just about right. Clean bones, but does not simply fall off the bone. You can bite them and not drag all the meat off in one bite. 

But, each piece of meat is different, and tastes vary.

I cook indirect and using a rib rack.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spares need more than 2 hrs. Three or so at 250 then foil wrap for an hr and a half or two. Backyard ribs not competition.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ernest said:


> On my egg (knock off Komando Joe), the 3-2-1 is way over done cooking in the 250-265 range with St. Louis cut ribs. 3-1-1 is similarly overdone at these temps. No foil, 3.5 - sauce- then 1 hour is just about right. Clean bones, but does not simply fall off the bone. You can bite them and not drag all the meat off in one bite.
> 
> But, each piece of meat is different, and tastes vary.
> 
> I cook indirect and using a rib rack.


This.

It's exactly what I do on my egg with ribs but I don't use a rib rack. I just stack them on their ends in a foil pan and use bamboo skewers to keep the ribs separated. You can squeeze in an extra rack that way.

I don't sauce either. I like mine dry, but people can add their own sauce if they insist on ruining perfectly good ribs.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

jdot7749 said:


> Spares need more than 2 hrs. Three or so at 250 then foil wrap for an hr and a half or two. Backyard ribs not competition.


If you want them falling off the bone then cook them that long, otherwise, baby backs cannot be cooked 3 hrs then foiled that long.

To each his own, I want my ribs tender, but, I do not want them falling off the bone.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Baby backs are 3 hours for me. No foil. Two racks of ribs on a regular sized knock off egg. Running 250-265 on the gauge. Grate level temp is likely lower.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've had good luck with baby backs for 2 hours at 325. Then wrap them in foil and let them rest in an ice chest for 30 minutes. 

The pull and bite are almost perfect and they are a lot more moist than going lower and slower.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I use an egg with the 3,2,1 method also at about 230 deg indirect, spraying with apple juice a couple times during the first 3 hrs. wrap in foil and add a little apple juice to the pouch for steaming for the next two hrs. Unwrap and cook some more and add the BBQ sauce for the last ten minutes or so if you want. As mentioned before ribs are different and ppl's likes are different. I use a electronic remote temp indicator with the element at the grill level measuring the indirect heat. Dang it now I want some ribs!:cheers:


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm pretty much a 2-2-1 guy. I use the rib rack and flip them after the first hour so the smoke hits both sides evenly. After 2 hours I foil them with honey dome squeeze butter and brown sugar. The foil time in my opinion dictates how tender they are. Last hour out of the foil and save if you want. I want my ribs tender but go leave bite marks when I bite into them.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Just understand that as far as ceramic cookers go, the actual cooking temp can be a bit higher than what your thermometer is seeing. Things cook a bit faster on a ceramic pit. I have never been able to 3-2-1 spare ribs. I do like to foil them because it helps render the fat out and keeps them out of the smoke for a bit, but I find that 45 minutes to an hour is plenty. I usually go about 2.5 hours in the smoke or until I am happy with the bark, 1 hour in foil and 1 hour or so out.


----------



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

*thanks*

Well I could have done better yet here's what i did. Got the Edd with a bit of wood going at 200-225, removed the filament on the ribs seasoned them with my favorite rub and placed them on my rack for 2 hours, wrapped them in foil and went for about an hour and one half meat temp was getting to just about 200 so I un-wrapped them and let them go. Well meat temp dropped and I let them go for a about 1.5 hours unwrapped. My guest said they were good but I think I should have gone a little longer wrapped.

Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

scd said:


> Well I could have done better yet here's what i did. Got the Edd with a bit of wood going at 200-225, removed the filament on the ribs seasoned them with my favorite rub and placed them on my rack for 2 hours, wrapped them in foil and went for about an hour and one half meat temp was getting to just about 200 so I un-wrapped them and let them go. Well meat temp dropped and I let them go for a about 1.5 hours unwrapped. My guest said they were good but I think I should have gone a little longer wrapped.
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice


it's trial and error. I tend to cook ribs at a slightly higher temp. 250 to 275. Once I wrap them I don't unwrap them. Try the higher temp, 2.5 hours unwrapped, 1.5 hours wrapped.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

foil pan w an inch or 2 of water and the rib rack

stand them in the rack ....cook at 225 till meat ends starting to draw back well , mop em and wrap, another 30-45 in foil and they are done, or a least open and test and let cook open to finish

don't forget to add some regular wood chips or they won't taste like much

agree w the others , my BGE cooks hotter than it reads.....


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I've had good luck with baby backs for 2 hours at 325. Then wrap them in foil and let them rest in an ice chest for 30 minutes.
> 
> The pull and bite are almost perfect and they are a lot more moist than going lower and slower.


I'll try this route next time. The 225 degrees route produces ribs a tad too dry.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just use a rub, salt pepper, paprika, garlic powder. Then put some oil on the ribs. Rub it in, and smoke 275 ish. 

Big green egg, offset smoker, it makes no difference. Just got to have your fire right, don't want to sour your meat.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

I use the 3-2-1 method at 225 and they come out perfect.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Outwest said:


> I use the 3-2-1 method at 225 and they come out perfect.


This is what I do as we'll!


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Smoked a rack last week on the egg...*

I was in a rush and had the craving for ribs.

I rinsed them off and paper towel them dry. Take care of the fatty **** on back side and trim up any big fat chunks.

Olive oil, preferred rub and then wrap in foil, TIGHT. Put in oven at 400 for an hour.

Take em out and throw on the egg at 275-300 degrees and cook for another 90 or so mins.

Baste a few times with stubbs pork basting sauce. I like to flip em at the end and get some char on the meat side.

Let them rest for as long as I can stand it and finish them off with Dreamland.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I just cook them for around 3 hours at 275Â°
then I sauce them for another 20~30'mins
and I always do the toothpick test for tenderness


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Outwest said:


> I use the 3-2-1 method at 225 and they come out perfect.


Same Here!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I like to spray them with apple juice every half hour or so.


----------

